# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kriebelhoest/Droge hoest - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat doen tegen kriebelhoest?* 

Een kriebelhoest of prikkelhoest is een droge hoest die niet gepaard gaat met het ophoesten van slijm. Zon hoest is meestal het gevolg van een irritatie van de slijmvliezen in de keel, bijvoorbeeld door roken, droge lucht of allergische prikkels. Ook een verkoudheid kan een kriebelhoest veroorzaken. Een prikkelhoest kan zowel s nachts als overdag optreden.

 Veel drinken geeft tijdelijk verlichting. (bv. water, vruchtensap, lauwe thee). Dit voorkomt dat de slijmvliezen uitdrogen.
 U kunt beter niet roken. Vermijd rokerige ruimtes.
 Zorg voor een goede ventilatie. Verhoog de vochtigheid van de lucht (bijvoorbeeld door bakjes met water aan de radiatoren te hangen).
 Zuigen op een snoepje kan de hoest verminderen.
 Ook het inademen van warme, vochtige lucht (stomen) kan enige verlichting brengen. U legt een handdoek over het hoofd en buigt zich over een kom met ongeveer één liter dampend water. Adem de damp gedurende tien minuten diep in. Herhaal dit stomen vijf- tot zesmaal per dag. Voeg geen dampmiddelen zoals menthol, eucalyptus en dergelijke toe. Danpen is niet geschikt voor kinderen jonger dan 6 jaar.
 De meeste geneesmiddelen tegen hoest hebben weinig of geen zin. Zeker bij kinderen beneden één jaar worden anti-hoestmiddelen ten stelligste afgeraden.


*Wanneer naar de dokter?*

Als de kriebelhoest enkele weken blijft aanhouden, of als hij regelmatig opduikt zonder een duidelijk aanwijsbare oorzaak, dan raadpleegt u het best uw huisarts. 
Het zou immers kunnen dat er meer aan de hand is. 

*Moet u bijvoorbeeld vooral s nachts hoesten, dan kan dat een gevolg zijn van zure oprispingen (maagzuurreflux). 

*Misschien bent u zonder het te weten allergisch voor huisstofmijt of voor de poes in huis. 

*Of misschien is er sprake van een beginnende COPD (chronisch astma). 

*Een andere mogelijke oorzaak is een stembandaandoening zoals stembandknobbeltjes. Meestal bent u dan ook hees. 

*Een kriebelhoest kan ook een bijwerking zijn van ACE-inhibitoren, een klasse van geneesmiddelen tegen hoge bloeddruk. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

